# What Brands or Specific Cigars are Considered Sweet, Rich, and Creamy?



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Just like the title says, what cigar or brand fits the bill? I'm new to CCs and have only had CoRos so far. I have some Monty #2 and #2 Petit on the way but would love some suggestions. I read a review where someone described either a RASS or Bolivar PC as being rich with dark cherry and honey. Wow, that sounds great! What do you guys suggest?


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I love Trinidad for creamy flavors. I found Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 to be a little sweet and fruity, like hints of cherries.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

The SCdlH El Principes tasted like this, IMO.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Anything else I should lookout for? I prefer Robustos or smaller if possible...mainly due to time constraints when smoking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tough question to answer Joe IMHO at any given time any fine Habanos cigar can display the tastes you describe.
The longer they age the creamier and more multi dimensional they become.
Its like layers of flavor on you tongue ,but it requires quite some time for this to occur.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

The first one that popped into my head was HdM Epicure #2


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

My Trinidad Reyes are like creamy little flavor b_mbs.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Lrbergin said:


> The first one that popped into my head was HdM Epicure #2


I agree HdM E2. I think the Monty Open series may as well. But it's been a few months since I had an Open. I have a couple left. Now you have wanting to try one tomorrow. I will report back


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

well ... i had never tasted sweet/honeyed flavours in a cigar ... after 40 years of smoking ... i had given up on detecting these flavours(others rave about) ... then a few years ago i tried my first upmann noellas ... profoundly sweet almost disturbingly sweet .

try to find some from '10 .

derrek


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Rasc, El Principes both with a little time on 'em.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. When I placed my last order I asked my cigar guy what he recommended and his response was Por Larranaga Petit Coronas. I'll have to see if I can get a sampler of all of your suggestions.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

smknjoecool said:


> Thanks again everyone. When I placed my last order I asked my cigar guy what he recommended and his response was Por Larranaga Petit Coronas. I'll have to see if I can get a sampler of all of your suggestions.


When I first tried plpc they were too strong on woodiness and it turned me off on them. Haven't revisited the ones I have in a year(?) two(?), not exactly sure. But what I do recall was many FOGS saying that PL in general need age.
All of the ones listed above are good cigars.
Rass is by far my fav. From it I get heavy floral notes and something I haven't quite identified but it's addicting to me.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Rass is by far my fav.


Favorite in general or from this thread? I see RASS topping just about everyone's list. How would you compare the CoRo to the RASS? I like the CoRo, but they are very expensive. The RASS is less than half the price of CoRo.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

smknjoecool said:


> Favorite in general or from this thread? I see RASS topping just about everyone's list. How would you compare the CoRo to the RASS? I like the CoRo, but they are very expensive. The RASS is less than half the price of CoRo.


Hands down my favorite cigar period.
Something with the overall flavor/aroma profile just does it for me.

Don't get me wrong, CoRo's are a great cigar and they would be in my top 15 list but RASS is at position 1 and I can buy two boxes of RASS for one box of CoRo (or close).


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

dvickery said:


> upmann noellas ... profoundly sweet almost disturbingly sweet .
> 
> try to find some from '10 .
> 
> derrek


What are noellas?:dizzy:

For my next order I think I'm going to just go ahead and order a box of RASS and get that out of the way since it's a no-brainer. And I'll add a five pack sampler of:

Bolivar Petit Corona
Hoyo de Monterrey Épicure No. 2
Partagas Shorts
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas
San Cristobal de La Habana El Príncipe

Ya think that'll get me going? arty:


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

2009 - LCDH Exclusivo Glass Jar LCDH Exclusive Release

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=H._Upmann

sorry i should have said "try to find some from '09  .

derrek


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying, Derrek. I did find some, but they are out of my price range for now. I think I'll stick with my list above unless someone insists otherwise.  The sample pack needs to be limited to 5 if possible.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

six10 said:


> My Trinidad Reyes are like creamy little flavor b_mbs.


+1

I think Trini Reyes need to go on the list!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Look to VR for the rich and creamy....When I think sweet, the epi II'S fruitiness comes to mind


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Look to VR for the rich and creamy....When I think sweet, the epi II'S fruitiness comes to mind


VR for sure!


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Trinidad Reyes and RASS. I know I already posted but they both deserve another mention. Cohiba Robusto is good, some time makes them very good, but I believe the RASS has so much going on without aging it is a truly tough one to beat. The flavors are so many and layered. Smoke them all!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Look to VR for the rich and creamy....When I think sweet, the epi II'S fruitiness comes to mind


VR all the way!


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Okay here's the updated 5er list:

Bolivar Petit Corona
Hoyo de Monterrey Épicure No. 2
Partagas Shorts
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas
VEGAS ROBAINA Únicos

I definitely want to leave the PS and Boli on the list since I've never had any from those brands. Plus, I only smoke a few a month...so, I don't order very often. Just trying to figure out what I like and then I'll order some to start aging ASAP.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

All good choices, I'd up that to boxes of each though :lol:.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Order placed. Thanks everyone!


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

smknjoecool said:


> Okay here's the updated 5er list:
> 
> Bolivar Petit Corona
> Hoyo de Monterrey Épicure No. 2
> ...


Alright, last night I had a RASS which I enjoyed ROTT. Very surprised by that. I expected it to be a little harder to smoke. I could see that being an "every day" replacement for the CoRo. Now I'm ready to try one of the petit cigars. Which one from the list smoke well ROTT?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

smknjoecool said:


> Alright, last night I had a RASS which I enjoyed ROTT. Very surprised by that. I expected it to be a little harder to smoke. I could see that being an "every day" replacement for the CoRo. Now I'm ready to try one of the petit cigars. Which one from the list smoke well ROTT?


BPC has my vote.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

The BPC is going to be incinerated next then.


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

six10 said:


> My Trinidad Reyes are like creamy little flavor b_mbs.


Ditto


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Laynard said:


> BPC has my vote.


That was a good call. I smoked it a few hours ago and it was great. It's probably the sweetest one I've tried so far.


----------

